# Drahtbiegegerät



## Fliegenfisch (3. November 2004)

Servus @ll

Heute lief wieder mal bei ebay eine Auktion für ein Drahtbiegegerät aus der Preis lag so bei ~25 €  :c  :c  :c 

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit so einem Teil gemacht?

Oder besitzt jemand von Euch so ein Teil?


kuckt Ihr hier : http://www.anglereinkauf.de/de/dept_147.html

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## hechtler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hi Fliegenfisch,
leider kenne ich dieses Teil leider nicht...ist eigentlich auch gar nicht nötig weil du so was locker leicht selber bauen kannst...ich benutze schon seit langer Zeit ein selbstgebautes..*DING*, dass mir immer hilft...überwiegend benutze ich es zum Herstellen von Knotlessverbindern und Spinnerachsen, was mit etwas Geschick und Übung wenige Sekunden dauert...Herstellungspreis.. ca 2€, wenn überhaupt...schaus dir mal an, beim Draht spare ich nicht.ich benutze Dentaldraht (Menzanium Spulendraht), federhart und 1000% nichtrostend...
Gruß hechtler #h
Ach guckst Duhier...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (3. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Servus Hechtler  #h 

Die Teile hab ich mir auch schon gebogen allerdings mit nem Schweißdraht aus VA der is nicht so hochfest wie der Zahntechnikerdraht. 
Ich biege meine Teile fast immer mit der Rundzange und dem Spinnermontagegerät. Mit dem Teil kann mann wunderbare Ösen machen die sich hervorragend für Spinnstangen eignen!

Aber Danke für das Bild  #6  #6  #6 

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## hechtler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hi Fliegenfisch, da auch du ein slefmademan bist stüren dich auch die scharfen Ecken an den Schnittkanten,hab zwar noch nie einen Fisch dadurch verloren, aber schon öftres gepiekst...hast du ne Lösung??
Gruß hechtler


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hi hechtler!
Schleif doch vor dem Biegen die scharfen Kanten ab und wenn`s notwendig ist mit 
Scotchband nachpolieren!


----------



## barsch_zocker (3. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

#c  KLICK

barsch_zocker


----------



## Der Reisser (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hallo hechtler, da wir uns in der Abteilung Basteln und Selbermachen befinden, könnstest du nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen mit der Überschrift: Wie baue ich ein Drahtbiegegerät. Du hast das Teil vor dir und könnstest mit ein Fotos und Infos ein wenig helfen, ein Biegegerät uns selber jzu bauen. Und es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Interessenten an dem Teil ausser Fliegenfisch und mir.


----------



## bigslizer (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Moin,
Kann mich "DER REISSER" nur anschließen, wer so'n ding hat, soll mal ein paar Fotos einstellen.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hi @ll

servus Reisser  |wavey: da schließ ich mich sofort an

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

OK wo bleiben die Fotos???


----------



## maxum (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hallo!!!

Jau Foto's bitte!!!

Biittääää!!!

Danke aber auch!!!

Sven


----------



## hechtler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

nun...
.Ihr habt es so gewollt..aber laßt mir bitte bis morgen abend Zeit.dann gibt es auch den gewünschte Thread, ok?..nu ist es mir zum basteln doch schon etwas zu spät..Story folgt.....
Gruß hechtler  |wavey:


----------



## nikmark (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*



			
				hechtler schrieb:
			
		

> beim Draht spare ich nicht.ich benutze Dentaldraht (Menzanium Spulendraht), federhart und 1000% nichtrostend



Wir stellen das Zeug her und hart ist er wirklich !
Das mit dem "nichtrostend würde ich aber ein wenig anders sehen. Salzwassertauglich ist zumindest überhaupt nicht !!!

Wenn es interessiert, stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder von dem "korrosionsbeständigen" Draht rein ;-)

Wir werden als Kunden leider fast immer (gerade bei solchen Dingen) vera.......!


Nikmark


----------



## hechtler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

...hi Nikmark, 
also in Norwegen ist mir das Zeug, wie du´es beschreibst nicht *verfault*...aber ich lerne gerne dazu...wenn du ne gute Alternative kennst..her damit..schon mal Danke.

Gruß hechtler


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

@nikmark

Also ich bin mit Deinem Zeug superzufrieden, nochmals besten dank dafür. Den "superzähen" bzw harten Draht zu verarbeiten ist nicht ganz so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, dafür verbiegt er bei fertigen Wobblern dann auch nicht mehr. Richtig schöne Ösen bekomme ich damit aber nicht gerade hin, weil er sich schlecht mit einer Zange in kleine Rundungen biegen läßt. Dafür bräuchte man vielleicht wirklich ein Biegegerät.


----------



## prinzi-butt (11. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

@hechtler
moin,
dein draht sieht auf dem Foto wie schweißdraht aus.
ist das so?
gruss


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Wo bleibt das Bild von der selbstgebauten Biegevorrichtung?


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Ja,wo bleibt das Bild?
Wir möchten alle diese Biegevorrichtung nachbauen,weil die handgebogenen Drähte
doch nicht alle ganz gleich werden!! ;+  #h


----------



## maxum (14. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Hallo erstmal!!!

Bitte Bitte Bitte auch sehen wollen!!

Jetzt kommt doch der Winter=Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit!!

Freue mich schon auf die Foto's.

Grüße ausB.  #h Svente #h


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

So wo ist denn jetzt das Bild


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

Also ich hab mal von meinem Biegeteil ein paar Bilder gemacht und auf die schnelle mal ne Spinnstange aus 1,5 mm VA Schweißdraht gemacht allerdings ohne Wirbel ( War keiner in der Nähe ) #q  #q  #q 

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Fangnix (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Drahtbiegegerät*

@Bondex
Um so Sachen wie kleine Ösen und saubere 90° Kniche zu biegen, benutzt man bein Zahntechniker sogenannte Dreipunktzangen. Hab leider kein Bild oder sowas und die zu beschreiben ist schwer. Mit denen bekommt man den sehr harten Federdraht schön easy gebogen, sowas müsste man Zuhause haben!


----------

